

Ask HN: Firefox plugin for reading Chinese websites? - climber

Is there a firefox plugin where I can place my cursor over an Unicode chinese character, and have it tell me the pinyin / definition of the word?<p>thanks!
======
robin_reala
A quick trawl through <http://addons.mozilla.org/> threw up these:

<https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/9931>
<https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/11077>
<https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/9144>

I’ve no idea about their respective quality as I don’t speak Chinese, sorry.

------
trevelyan
Yes! We produce one with a dictionary of over 200,000 terms. This is the
largest and highest quality dictionary available.

<http://popupchinese.com/tools/plugin>

Additional Controls:

1\. Highlight new words to add them to your dictionary.

2\. Hit "A" to add any word to your online vocabulary list.

3\. Hit "D" to change display options (traditional/simplified)

4\. Highlight longer passages and hit "G" for the Google translation.

------
lastkarrde
Ubiquity has in place translation for Chinese and other languages.

